# PC Zusammenstellen (Wasserkühlung need)



## Airondragon (9. März 2014)

*PC Zusammenstellen (Wasserkühlung need)*

*Updatet 3.5.2014:*

*Bestellung kommt am 7/8.Mai 2014 an (Fotos werden folgen):*

*CPU:* Intel i7 4770K - 4x 3.5GHz Box
*COOLER: *EKL Alpenföhn K2
*GPU:* 2x Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Vapor-X Tri-X
*MAINBOARD:* Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H
*RAM: *16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport Dual Kit CL9
*BLU-RAY* LG BH16NS40
*SSD:* Crucial M550 512GB, 2.5
*HDD: *Seagate Desktop - 1TB
*POWER: *Cooler Master V Serie V1000 - 1000 Watt 80+ Gold
*SYSTEM: *Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit - DE

*BIG TOWER: *NZXT Switch 810 Tower - white
*VAN 1-4:* 4x NZXT Enthusiast Performance Control Fan (140mm)
*VAN 4-8:* 4x Xigmatek Crystal 140 Green LED Lüfter (140mm)
*LIGHT: *NZXT HUE RGB LED Controller - schwarz

*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

Moin all,

Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
Full HD 1920 x 1080, möchte mir in 1-2monaten einen 2k Monitor kaufen.

Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
Zocken: neuere Ressourcenfressende Games wie Far Cry 3; BF4; und kommende Top Titel

Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
Ja


Bauteile die ich schon hab:

Gehäuse: NZXT Switch 810 Tower – white
Netzteil: Cooler Master V Serie V1000 - 1000 Watt 80+ Gold

Bin mir da nicht sicher ob Option A oder B besser ist. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine ganz andere Idee. 

Option A

Intel Core i7-4930K, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80633I74930K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 465 Euro

ASUS ROG Rampage IV Black Edition (90MB0GX1-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 382 Euro

Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929XOC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 482 Euro 

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 143 Euro

Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  123 Euro 

Western Digital WD Red 2TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 81 Euro 

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 34 Euro

ASUS BW-16D1HT, SATA, retail (90DD01E0-B20000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 75 Euro

Microsoft: Windows 8.1 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (WN7-00619) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 79 Euro

für 1864 Euro


Option B

Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 276 Euro

ASUS Z87 Maximus VI Hero (C2) (90MB0FU0-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 162 Euro

Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

2x 362 = 724 Euro

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 143 Euro

Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  123 Euro 

Western Digital WD Red 2TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 81 Euro 

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 34 Euro

ASUS BW-16D1HT, SATA, retail (90DD01E0-B20000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 75 Euro

Microsoft: Windows 8.1 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (WN7-00619) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 79 Euro

für 1697 Euro


Danke schon mal für Euren feedback.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Wird der Knecht primär zum Zocken verwendet oder willst du auch im grösseren Stil Videos damit bearbeiten?

Für Ersteres kannst du dir den Hexacore sparen, der bringt nullkommanichts in Spielen, nicht mal der i7 wird da voll ausgenutzt (mit ein paar Ausnahmen).

Wie steht es bei dir mit CF? Daran interessiert oder eher nicht? Bei dem Budget könntest du das locker einbauen.



Naja ich würd's jedenfalls so machen:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial M500 480GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT480M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
2 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)


Das Case verwendest du weiter, zum Netzteil und ob das was taugt kann ich nichts sagen. Frag da mal Stefan Payne oder Threshold.


----------



## Airondragon (9. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Ja Crossfire, möchte auch in Zukunft gut zocken können.. Star Citizen ect. Werden in Zukunft nicht auch in Spielen, Hexacore unterstützt? Und ganz grosse Stil Videos werde ich nicht machen. 

Und danke für die Antwort


----------



## Teutonnen (9. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Im Moment gibt es erst vier Spiele (Battlefield 3/4 und Crysis 2/3), die überhaupt mehr als 4 Threads unterstützen und der i7 hat deren 8^^ Wie das in 4-5 Jahren aussieht, weiss leider keiner und meine Glaskugel ist mit den Lottozahlen beschäftigt. 


für Ultra HD (3840x2160 Pixel) brauchst du schon fast 2 Karten, um spielbare (60+) FPS zu erhalten. Ob du dafür jetzt eine r9 290 nimmst oder zwei GTX 780 ist ehrlich gesagt egal. Die 290er skalieren besser mit hohen Auflösungen (mehr Vram und bessere Anbindung) und kosten weniger, die 780er brauchen weniger Strom, sind damit leiser und Downsampling ist mit dem Nvidia-Treiber einfacher.
Was du am ehesten willst, musst du wissen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Statt der Tri-X OC würde ich die PCS+ nehmen, da sie weniger kostet und verfügar ist. Mit angepasster Lüftersteuerung ist sie sehr leise und bleibt für ne R9 290 sehr kühl


----------



## Teutonnen (9. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Huh gar nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Airondragon (9. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

2x PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ ist vom Preis Leistung Verhältnis besser als 2x 290x und die paar fps bringen ja nicht wirklich was oder?

Eine Wasserkühlung ist eh überflüssig oder? (für den CPU)


----------



## Teutonnen (9. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*



Airondragon schrieb:


> 2x PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ ist vom Preis Leistung Verhältnis besser als 2x 290x und die paar fps bringen ja nicht wirklich was oder?
> Eine Wasserkühlung ist eh überflüssig oder? (für den CPU)



Die 290 ist etwa 5% langsamer als die 290x, insgesamt ist der Unterschied zwischen 290 CF und 290x CF vielleicht 4-6 FPS und 200€.

Der k2 ist mindestens gleich gut wie diese Fertig-Wasserkühlungen (Corsair H100i und wie sie alle heissen) und sehr leise, hab auch einen 50cm neben mir und kann ihn nicht mal unter Prime95 (CPU Volllast) hören. Abgesehen davon halten die Haswells problemlos 80°C aus, auch über längere Zeit. Ab 95°C drosselt die CPU selbstständig und bei 105°C schaltet sie ab.


----------



## Airondragon (10. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Bei mir sieht das jetzt so aus, 1-2 Produkte krieg ich halt nicht im Shop.. http://www.digitec.ch/?wk=JeeUcGoUwz0&view=product und natürlich 2 Grafikkarten. Die DDR3-1866 sind die nicht besser? Als nur 1600er? Oder werden effektiv nur 1600er unterstützt?


----------



## Teutonnen (10. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Sag doch gleich, das du Schweizer bist. 
Moment, ich schick dir gleich nen Link.

EDIT:
https://www.digitec.ch/?wk=BRrV/Ta2zFQ

Und wenn's nicht unbedingt Windows 8.1 sein muss:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Windows-7-Pr.../251466049741?pt=Software&hash=item3a8c8b68cd


----------



## Airondragon (10. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Von wo bist du ?^^


----------



## Teutonnen (10. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Glarus


----------



## Airondragon (10. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Hehe, ja nice, bin vom Kanton Schwyz^^


----------



## Teutonnen (10. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Mein Beileid


----------



## Rosigatton (10. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Auch ein sehr guter schweizer Shop : PC-Ostschweiz Computer Online Shop


----------



## Airondragon (10. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Ja danke  Wieso eigentlich Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H, LGA1150, CFX/SLI und nicht das von Asus?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Meinst du das Maximus Hero? Das Teil ist ein überteuertes Z87 Plus in rot mit ROG BIOS und ist nicht besser ausgestattet als das Z87X D3H. Wenn du ein Brett im Preisbereich des Hero willst, dann nimm das Z87X OC


----------



## Teutonnen (10. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Den Shop kann ich empfehlen, hab dort auch vor ein paar Tagen nen neuen Monitor geholt. 


Was die dort hätten:
PC-Ostschweiz - Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 - 1TB - 64MB - S-ATA 6Gbps
PC-Ostschweiz - Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
PC-Ostschweiz - Crucial Ballistix Sport
PC-Ostschweiz - EKL Alpenföhn K2
PC-Ostschweiz - Intel Core i7-4770K (3.50GHz / 8MB)
PC-Ostschweiz - Crucial M500 - 480GB
PC-Ostschweiz - LG BH16NS40

Nur die Grafikkarte wäre dort nicht lieferbar (bzw erst in "2-6 Wochen").



Airondragon schrieb:


> Ja danke  Wieso eigentlich Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H, LGA1150, CFX/SLI und nicht das von Asus?


 
Das Gigabyte hat sogar die bessere Ausstattung (2 USB 3.0-Buchsen mehr, 1 3pin-Lüfterslot mehr) und kostet weniger.


----------



## Airondragon (10. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Danke Danke, der Ostschweiz Shop ist ja günstiger als Digitec...^^


----------



## Teutonnen (10. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Digitec ist nicht mehr das, was sie vor 2 Jahren mal waren. Immer noch "gut", aber schon lange nicht mehr DER Hardware-Shop.

Was die z.B. mit ihren Monitoren abziehen... 
Den hier hab ich mir bei PC-Ostschweiz geholt:
https://www.digitec.ch/?wk=gzoWSjf2FnM
-> PC-Ostschweiz - Dell UltraSharp U2913WM

Digitec ist teurer und bietet nur Fehlerklasse 2 (natürlich ohne Umtausch, hab extra angefragt...) BEI NEM 500.- MONITOR!

PCO bietet für 490 eine volle Garantie auf 0 Pixelfehler und im Zuge dessen einen kostenlosen Austausch (!).


EDIT: Und ich hab gerade gemerkt, dass ihre GANZE WEBSITE wie ein Browsergame aufgebaut ist und ein Link zu einem Produkt immer auf die Startseite führt, wenn man es nicht zuerst in einen Warenkorb legt und dann diesen verlinkt... 2014, ne


----------



## Airondragon (10. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Werde den Monitor auch bei Pc Ostschweiz kaufen. Der Cpu Kühler K2 der geht wirklich auf ein 1150 board? Weil auf der Hersteller Seite steht nix..


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. März 2014)

Airondragon schrieb:


> Der Cpu Kühler K2 der geht wirklich auf ein 1150 board? Weil auf der Hersteller Seite steht nix..



Natürlich passt er


----------



## Rosigatton (10. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Sind die gleichen Löcher, Sockel 1150 und 1155 

Der passt


----------



## Teutonnen (10. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Willst ein Foto? Ich hab den K2 auf nem Gigabyte Z87X UD3H, dem grossen Bruder des D3H.


----------



## Airondragon (11. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

 Jetzt möchte ich mir noch ein Midi Tower kaufen. Gibt's da klare Empfehlungen? Wenn möglich mit Seitenfenster.

Darf nicht grösser sein als:
Breite: 23.20 cm 
Höhe: 46.40 cm 
Länge: 52.30 + - 5 cm


----------



## Rosigatton (11. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster

Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt

Beide sehr gut


----------



## Airondragon (11. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Ich kauf mir lieber das erste.. Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, weil beim  Fractal Design Define R4 gibt's viele enttäuschte Kommentare.. Verarbeitung ect. 

Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit dem R4?


----------



## Rosigatton (11. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Mein R4 ist einwandfrei .

Das Arc R2 ist aber auch allererste Sahne


----------



## Sembro (12. März 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro)*

Ich kann aus persönlichen Erfahrungen berichten, dass das Gehäuse an sich zwar sehr gut ist und seinen Zweck super erfüllt, jedoch hat das Audiofrontpanel eine Schwachstelle. In 2 Monaten hatte ich schon 3 Defekte am Frontpanel/Audioeingang. Die meiste Kritik erhält das Gehäuse im Supportforum auch genau über dieses Thema.

Ansonsten ist das R4 top!


----------



## Airondragon (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro) (updatet)*

*Bestellung kommt am 7/8.Mai 2014 an (Fotos werden folgen):*

*CPU:* Intel i7 4770K - 4x 3.5GHz Box
*COOLER: *EKL Alpenföhn K2
*GPU:* 2x Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Vapor-X Tri-X
*MAINBOARD:* Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H
*RAM: *16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport Dual Kit CL9
*BLU-RAY* LG BH16NS40
*SSD:* Crucial M550 512GB, 2.5
*HDD: *Seagate Desktop - 1TB
*POWER: *Cooler Master V Serie V1000 - 1000 Watt 80+ Gold
*SYSTEM: *Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit - DE

*BIG TOWER: *NZXT Switch 810 Tower - white
*VAN 1-4:* 4x NZXT Enthusiast Performance Control Fan (140mm)
*VAN 4-8:* 4x Xigmatek Crystal 140 Green LED Lüfter (140mm)
*LIGHT: *NZXT HUE RGB LED Controller - schwarz


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Mai 2014)

Tollen Schweißbrenner hast du bestellt


----------



## keinnick (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro) (updatet)*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Tollen Schweißbrenner hast du bestellt


 
 Das NT hat er schon gehabt. Steht auf Seite 1.


----------



## hanssx2 (3. Mai 2014)

Ist es nicht sinnvoll, bei so einer Confi. Einen soltierten Hasi zu kaufen ?
Es gibt so viele OC nieten bei der Serie, dass es sich schon lohnt, sich einen soltierten zu kaufen. 
Der defentiv 4,5 GHz schafft bei 1,3 vcore unter Luft. ( ist ja nicht so als hätte der i7 ohne OC nicht schon genug Power, aber ich arbeite nach dem Motto was haben kann, kann man auch nutzen  )


----------



## Airondragon (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro) (updatet)*

hi, kann man 2 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC - 4GB, im Crossfire betreiben und wie? Weil ich hab keine CrossFire Bridge oder sonst was in der Verpackung gehabt. :X


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Mai 2014)

Bei den R9 290(X) läuft beim Crossfire alles über PCIe, daher wird keine CF Brücke gebraucht


----------



## Airondragon (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro) (updatet)*

Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort  Bilder kommen noch


----------



## Airondragon (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (1700 – 1900 Euro) (updatet)*

Core Temp, ohne OC liegen bei Idle 27°C (Raumtemperatur 24.3°C)  und unter last max. 51°C (Crysis 3 1h und WoW) sind das gute Werte? (Programm Core Temp 1.0)


http://imageshack.com/a/img845/6288/k9s5.jpg  
http://imageshack.com/a/img836/7465/b2kp.jpg 
http://imageshack.com/a/img842/8366/1s09.jpg 
  http://imageshack.com/a/img838/6138/0e7s.jpg 

2-3 Teile fehlen leider noch.. die kommen morgen. Weitere Bilder ect. werden noch folgen.


----------



## Airondragon (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (updatet & pics)*

Würde sich ein 4790k zum zocken lohnen? bzw. so ein upgrade?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Mai 2014)

Wenns dich wenig kostet, kann man es machen


----------



## Airondragon (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (updatet & pics)*

Hier mal wieder paar Bilder  Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch "pimping Ideen"  (zweite Graka kommt nächste Woche)

  http://imageshack.com/a/img838/5641/xjf2o.jpg  
 http://imageshack.com/a/img836/161/7prk.jpg  
 http://imageshack.com/a/img845/1435/7aol.jpg  
 http://imageshack.com/a/img842/7012/4c5c.jpg  

 https://imageshack.com/user/Airondragon  Album  

Feedback pls


----------



## hanssx2 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (updatet & pics)*

sieht doch echt gut aus, also toppen kann man sowas noch mit gesleevten Kabeln
und ich weiß ja nicht, ob du mit dem modden anfangen möchtest, aber eine Pleximidplate sähe auch bombe aus eventuel sogar ein S-light, welches als Midplate fungiert


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (updatet & pics)*

Wat soll ich sagen, sieht echt goil aus  

@ Hans

Wat is denn eine Pleximidplate


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (updatet & pics)*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wat is denn eine Pleximidplate


 
Das ist Polymethylmethacrylimide.
Ein Kunststoff.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (updatet & pics)*

Ich dachte jetzt eher an "Midplate".
Das Plexi ein Kunststoff ist, war mir schon klar


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (updatet & pics)*

Wo ist dann das Problem? 
Ich bin Kunststoff Meister mit Techniker Diplom. Ich kenne mich aus.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (updatet & pics)*

Wo soll die Midplate hin, wie meint Hans das ?

Als komplettes Seitenteil ?


----------



## Airondragon (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (updatet & pics)*



hanssx2 schrieb:


> sieht doch echt gut aus, also toppen kann man sowas noch mit gesleevten Kabeln
> und ich weiß ja nicht, ob du mit dem modden anfangen möchtest, aber eine Pleximidplate sähe auch bombe aus eventuel sogar ein S-light, welches als Midplate fungiert


 
http://cdn.overclock.net/2/25/25ddb62c_DSCF0579_zpsd292f384.jpeg

Sowas?


----------



## hanssx2 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (updatet & pics)*



Airondragon schrieb:


> http://cdn.overclock.net/2/25/25ddb62c_DSCF0579_zpsd292f384.jpeg
> 
> Sowas?


 
ja das wäre ein S-light, sieht top aus


hier findest du alles dazu:
[Sammelthread] Rund um das SLight [V1]
Unter den Bildern findest du ein Link zu einer Anleitung von Modster, die ist bombe 

und ja Rosi ich meinte eine Plexi-Midplate. also ein schicker optischer Sichtschutz 
standest du auf dem schlauch  


Edit:

So meinte ich es 
http://www.coldzero.eu/1488-2635-thickbox_leoelec/900d-midplate-long.jpg
ist für mein 900D z.b. eins, was man hätte kaufen können. Ich habe es lieber selber gemacht


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (updatet & pics)*

@ Airondragon

Könnte durchaus sein 

@ Hans

Joa, sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht 

Gibt schon echt schicke Teilchen


----------



## hanssx2 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (updatet & pics)*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Airondragon
> 
> Könnte durchaus sein
> 
> ...


 

danke fürs abkürzen des Namens Rosi 

also Midplates kann man sich sehr gut selber bauen   und wenn man sehr gut messen kann auch fabrizieren lassen von Martma (markus) 
Der macht ein bomben service und ist echt fix 

aber Sleeving und Midplate würden optisch schon einiges raushauen, vor allem da du ja recht viel bling bling drinne hast ( LEd Lüfter etc)


----------



## Airondragon (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (updatet & pics)*

Hallo, 

hab seit gestern Probleme mit meinem Rechner.. in unregelmässigen abständen startet er einfach neu.. manchmal auch 2-3mal hintereinander und kurz davor fangen auch die Lichter an zu flackern. Wie wenn er zu wenig Strom bekommen würde. Mein PC hatte vorher keine Probleme (2monate).. Ich kann auch 2-3h locker Crysis 3 zocken auf Ultra ohne das der Pc abkackt. Spiele unabhängig startet er neu.. Kann das an Strom Schwankungen liegen? Netzteil schon kaputt? Oder evtl. sogar ein Virus? (Alle Komponente sind nicht älter als 2-3Monate) Danke für die Hilfe.

Im Forum Komplette Rechner: Praxisprobleme.. wurde mir empfohlen ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen, aber welches? Hätte am liebsten 1000watt oder sonst halt 850.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Netzteil need)*

Du brauchst doch kein 1000 Watt Netzteil für die Hardware.

Könnte am RAM liegen.


----------



## Airondragon (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Netzteil need)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du brauchst doch kein 1000 Watt Netzteil für die Hardware.
> 
> Könnte am RAM liegen.


 
Jetzt geht nix mehr. Was für ein Netzteil würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Netzteil need)*

Du kannst dir das Dark Power P10 mit 850 Watt kaufen.
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W ATX 2.31 (P10-850W/BN203) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder das Antec.
Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Netzteil need)*

Das Revolution 87+ 850 Watt könnte man auch nehmen, oder ist das nix?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Netzteil need)*

Kannst du auch nehmen. Ist aber etwas niedriger abgesichert als die beiden anderen.
Niedriger absichern ist zwar an sich besser aber bei zwei R9 290 die möglicherweise noch übertaktet werden kann es nicht schaden wenn die OCP erst bei 40 Ampere greift.


----------



## Airondragon (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Netzteil need)*

Sata 3 Stecker gehen nicht.. erkennt immernoch nicht meine festplatten oder laufwerke.. obwohl ich ein neues netzteil hab. Ich möchte ich mir ein neues mainboard noch zulegen.

https://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=304659  was haltet ihr davon? Die haben nur Asus Mainboards.. die ich morgen haben könnte.

https://www.pc-ostschweiz.ch/Gigabyte-GA-Z97X-SOC-Force-2a18225004.htm wäre evtl. auch ne option.


Danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## hanssx2 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Netzteil need)*



Airondragon schrieb:


> Sata 3 Stecker gehen nicht.. erkennt immernoch nicht meine festplatten oder laufwerke.. obwohl ich ein neues netzteil hab. Ich möchte ich mir ein neues mainboard noch zulegen.
> 
> https://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=304659  was haltet ihr davon? Die haben nur Asus Mainboards.. die ich morgen haben könnte.
> 
> ...



Wenn du soviel Geld ausgeben willst, nimm bitte das Asus. Es hat zwar weniger Features als das Force, aber die 40 Franken kannst du dir auch sparen. Es wird relativ unwahrscheinlich sein, dass du einmal Hardcore ocen wirst, wofür das Force gedacht ist


----------



## Airondragon (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Netzteil need)*

Hab jetzt schon das Gigabyte bestellt.. OC möchte ich sicher, aber erstmal muss wieder mal alles laufen. Weiss einer wieso meine Festplatten nicht erkannt werden? Hab eigentlich schon alles mögliche versucht.. (Sata 3) Cpu läuft, Ram werden richtig angezeigt, evt. sata 3 Stecker defekt?


----------



## hanssx2 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Netzteil need)*



Airondragon schrieb:


> Hab jetzt schon das Gigabyte bestellt.. OC möchte ich sicher, aber erstmal muss wieder mal alles laufen. Weiss einer wieso meine Festplatten nicht erkannt werden? Hab eigentlich schon alles mögliche versucht.. (Sata 3) Cpu läuft, Ram werden richtig angezeigt, evt. sata 3 Stecker defekt?


  oh okay 

warum dein Sata 3 nicht geht kann ich dir leider auch nicht beantowrten. hast du alle ports am Mb ausprobiert?


----------



## Airondragon (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Netzteil need)*



hanssx2 schrieb:


> oh okay
> 
> warum dein Sata 3 nicht geht kann ich dir leider auch nicht beantowrten. hast du alle ports am Mb ausprobiert?


 
Ja klaro^^ Laufwerk ect. werden ja auch nicht erkannt.


----------



## NuVirus (5. Juni 2014)

Bios Update und Reset mal durchgeführt? 

Evtl mal nur das nötigste anstecken (Minimal Konfiguration) um andere Komponenten als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.


----------



## Airondragon (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Mainboard HILFE)*

Also, Grafikkarte ausgebaut, neues netzteil rein, laufwerk, SSD, normale Festplatte, alles schon ausprobiert. bio resetet, zweites bios angemacht, nix


----------



## NuVirus (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Mainboard HILFE)*

Dann sollte ja die Chance recht hoch sein dass es das Mainboard ist, dann weißt du wenigstens wo das Problem ist und musst nicht weiter suchen.


----------



## Airondragon (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Mainboard HILFE)*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Dann sollte ja die Chance recht hoch sein dass es das Mainboard ist, dann weißt du wenigstens wo das Problem ist und musst nicht weiter suchen.



Morgen ist das neue Mainboard Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force eh hier.  Und dann seh ich eh obs geht oder nicht..


----------



## Airondragon (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Mainboard HILFE)*

Findet mit dem neuen board immernoch keine sata 3... das bios updaten sollte das helfen? Mache dann noch fotos..


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Mainboard HILFE)*

Kann doch gar nicht sein, das beide Boards kein Sata erkennen.

Ich tippe mal, Du hast iwo Mist gebaut.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Mainboard HILFE)*

Check mal die Verdrahtung.


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Mainboard HILFE)*

Könntest Du mal ein paar detaillierte Fotos der Verkabelung posten ?

Sata Daten- und Stromkabel sind korrekt an den Festplatten und am Laufwerk angeschlossen ?


----------



## NuVirus (6. Juni 2014)

Sehr seltsam hast du mal ein Sata Laufwerk getestet das bisher nicht im PC war, nicht dass das NT sämtliche Geräte gekillt hat.


----------



## Airondragon (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Mainboard HILFE)*

Mache gleich paar fotos.. hab doch extra ein neues netzteil gekauft und mainboard..


----------



## NuVirus (6. Juni 2014)

Ist zwar sehr unwahrscheinlich aber falls das alte alle sata Geräte geschrottet hat hilft auch das neue NT nichts


----------



## Airondragon (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Mainboard HILFE)*

mainboard und netzteil sind neu.. hatte vorher Board: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H mit POWER: Cooler Master V Serie V1000 - 1000 Watt 80+ Gold.. und jetzt be quiet! 1000watt dark power pro und gigabyte z97x-soc force


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Mainboard HILFE)*

1000 Watt?
Willst du 4 Grafikkarten verbauen?


----------



## Airondragon (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Mainboard HILFE)*

Also es sieht aus das... das alte netzteil alle meine sata geräte geschrotet hat.. ssd, festplatte und laufwerk.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Mainboard HILFE)*

Was war das denn für eins?


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Mainboard HILFE)*

Und woher weisst Du das jetzt ?


----------



## Icedaft (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Mainboard HILFE)*



Threshold schrieb:


> 1000 Watt?
> Willst du 4 Grafikkarten verbauen?


 
Nein, der muß ja auch noch mit dran: http://www.amazon.de/Efbe-Schott-SC...023&sr=8-1&keywords=grillanzuender+elektrisch
....


----------



## Airondragon (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Mainboard HILFE)*

Also, jetzt sieht es so aus. Hab ja noch einen anderen rechner, mit dem Netzteil geht das NZXT Led Band über Sata, Blu-Ray Laufwerk auch, SSD geht nicht.. Die Festplatte des anderen Rechner geht auch wenn ich wie gesagt strom von meinem 300watt Netzteil bezieh und das Sata Kabel in mein Gaming Rechner stecke. Das komische ist das die sata stecker irgendwie kein Strom geben.. die LED ect. sollten ja leuchten.. mit dem Be quiet! Netzteil.


----------



## Airondragon (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Neues Mainboard HILFE)*

So bin mal bissel weiter.. mit dem Be quiet! Dark Pro 1000watt, gehen die Festplatten und Laufwerke nicht, Bios findet nix, obwohl die sata stecker 3.3, 5 und 12volt haben. Sie springen einfach nicht an. 

Mit dem Cooler Master V1000 läuft die Kiste, ABER die 12volt leitung hat manchmal einfach schwankungen.. geht runter bis auf 10volt und unter 9.5volt ist das netzteil einfach aus und ich hab ja das neue Board drin. gigabyte z97x-soc force.. verkabelt ist alles richtig.. da kann man eig. nix faltsches machen.

Kann es sein das die Stromleitung im Haus schlecht ist?


----------



## Airondragon (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Netzteil geht nicht?)*

Hab das Be quiet mal an meinem fertig PC von Medion angehängt. Da ist das selbe, Laufwerk und Festplatten gehen nicht. Ich denk mal Be-quiet! Defekt.. und das Cooler Master hat auch eins an der waffel..


----------



## hanssx2 (9. Juni 2014)

Mg das wäre sehr komisch 
Wenn gleich zwei Netzteile spacken
Du hast nicht noch ein drittes womit du testen könntest ?


----------



## Airondragon (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Netzteil geht nicht?)*

Stromer war da und meine Steckdose die liefert genug Strom. Morgen neues Netzteil da.. mal schauen was da draus wird. Werde es zuerst an meinem Medion PC Testen.. danach erst an meinem Gamingrechner und alles nacheinander anschließen.

Für die anderen 2 Netzteile krieg ich in 2-4 Wochen Geldzurück/Neues Netzteil.


----------



## hanssx2 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Netzteil geht nicht?)*

okay hoert sich gut an 


kannst dich ja melden sobald du das neue NT getestet hast


----------



## Airondragon (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Netzteil geht nicht?)*

So das neue Netzteil funktioniert. Beim Medion PC geht alles. Beim Gaming Rechner.. ging alles ausser die SSD. Die SSD ging erst als ich das Netzteil nochmal aus und an gemacht hab, also ich denke die SSD spinnt.


----------



## NuVirus (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Netzteil geht nicht?)*

Läuft die SSD im Medion PC, also wird se problemlos erkannt usw.?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Netzteil geht nicht?)*

Welches Netzteil hast du jetzt drin?


----------



## Airondragon (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Netzteil geht nicht?)*

Hab das Bios mal zurück gesetzt und das Netzteil nochmal aus und ein geschaltet. Jetzt wird die Festplatte erkannt und läuft. Seasonic 850 X ist jetzt mal drin. Bis jetzt noch keine probleme.


Die SSD wird im Medion PC nicht erkannt, aber in einem anderen fertig Pc.


----------



## Airondragon (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Netzteil geht nicht?)*

Hab auf dem Mainboard einen Fehlercode D4 PCI resource allocation error. Out of Resources. Und meine R9 290 Vapor X Oc.. dreht nur noch 1 Lüfter.. obwohl 3 drehen müssten.. unter last.

Ram hab ich 16GB Kit 2 - 8GB Sport DDR3 - 1600 (PC3-12800) CL9 @ 1.5v

Bitte um hilfe, danke.


----------



## NuVirus (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*

Ist es bei beiden Karten und in allen Slots so?


----------



## Airondragon (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*

in allen slots so


----------



## Airondragon (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ist es bei beiden Karten und in allen Slots so?


 
Es ist nur eine Grafikkarte betroffen.. der Stecker für die 2 anderen Lüfter ist verbrannt..

Ram wurden getestet.. und alles gut.


----------



## eXquisite (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*

Das Seasonic ist ein Schweißbrenner, dein Cooler Master auch, wenn die Grafikkarten Stecker verbrannt sind hattest du einen Kurzen mit deinem Cooler Master und die OCP welche bei über 70A liegt hat nicht greifen können. Cooler Master bitte nie wieder einbauen. Das BQ solltest du wieder reinsetzten und dir im Handbuch die Railverteilung durchlesen, bei einem Multirailnetzteil kannst du nicht willkürlich irgendwas wo reinstecken.
Dann sollten auch deine Laufwerke wieder laufen, die Grafikkarten werden jetzt kaputt sein, genau das was ich dir damals im Netzteilforum gesagt habe.
Dein Cooler Master liefert über 70A und kann diese auf jedes Kabel weitergeben! WTF. Damit ist ein Wohnungsbrand möglich, du kannst glücklich sein, das es nur die Karten waren!



Karten raus, BQ rein, die Grafikkarten reklamieren und  dann mit nur einem Laufwerk komplett neu zusammenbauen, dabei am besten alles demontieren was du nicht brauchst.

Gruß


----------



## Airondragon (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*

Also die Grafikkarte läuft schon, aber nur mit einem Lüfter.. http://imageshack.com/a/img840/3425/egue.jpg so sieht das jetzt aus.


----------



## rackcity (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*

ohje, da hattest du aber glück. raus mit der karte und reklamieren. und das nächste mal auf die netzteilprofis hören


----------



## Airondragon (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Das Seasonic ist ein Schweißbrenner, dein Cooler Master auch, wenn die Grafikkarten Stecker verbrannt sind hattest du einen Kurzen mit deinem Cooler Master und die OCP welche bei über 70A liegt hat nicht greifen können. Cooler Master bitte nie wieder einbauen. Das BQ solltest du wieder reinsetzten und dir im Handbuch die Railverteilung durchlesen, bei einem Multirailnetzteil kannst du nicht willkürlich irgendwas wo reinstecken.
> Dann sollten auch deine Laufwerke wieder laufen, die Grafikkarten werden jetzt kaputt sein, genau das was ich dir damals im Netzteilforum gesagt habe.
> Dein Cooler Master liefert über 70A und kann diese auf jedes Kabel weitergeben! WTF. Damit ist ein Wohnungsbrand möglich, du kannst glücklich sein, das es nur die Karten waren!
> 
> ...


 
Was meinst mit Railverteilung ? Hier in meinem Handbuch steht, 12V Rails Splits:

12V1 24-Pin, Sata, HDD, FDD
12V2 CPU1, CPU2
12V3 PCIe1, PCIe2
12V4 PCIe3, PCIe4

Meine Festplatte und Laufwerke laufen ja nicht mit dem Be-Quiet! Wie muss ich das den einstecken??

Bei meinem Cooler-Master konnte ich auch nicht einfach irgendwo irgendwas einstecken.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*

Ist doch einfach.
Die Grafikkarte hat zwei eigene Schienen.
CPU und Mainboard haben je eine Schiene.
Das ist eine optimale Rail Verteilung bei 4 Schienen.


----------



## eXquisite (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*

Steht doch da, du musst die HDDs an 12V1 zwängen, sonst läuft da gornischt.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*

Ich wüsste nicht wie er sie an 12V3 anschließen kann.


----------



## Airondragon (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*

http://imageshack.com/a/img842/4267/lelxt.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img822/1875/781p9.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img837/3289/1igm.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img829/1458/qiwd.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img855/4994/kd2d.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img819/9447/cxmu.jpg

https://imageshack.com/user/Airondragon

BeQuiet.. gehen einfach die sata3 Stromstecker nicht.. oder hab ich da was falsches gemacht? Das wäre der Medion PC.


----------



## target2804 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht wie er sie an 12V3 anschließen kann.


 
mit viel fantasie und gewalt vielleicht


----------



## Airondragon (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*

Danke für die schlaue Antwort.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*

Es spielt keine Rolle welchen Drive Anschluss du nimmst.
Sie laufen alle über eine Schiene.

Ich erkläre es nochmal:
Die CPU hat eine Schiene.
Das Mainboard hat eine Schiene.
Die PCIe Stecker haben zwei Schienen. PCIe Stecker an beiden Schiene anschließen. Also Slot 1 und 3 dafür nutzen.
Slot 1 und 2 ist eine Leitung und Slot 3 und 4 ist eine Leistung.


----------



## Airondragon (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*

Ja das ist mir schon klar.. aber da geht nix..


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*

Dann liegt es an den Geräten.


----------



## Airondragon (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann liegt es an den Geräten.


 
Die Geräte funktionieren alle.. aber mit dem Netzteil nicht, oder ich hab das Netzteil beschädigt.. mit der Graka.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*

Versuch andere Datenkabel.
Das Netzteil liefert nur Strom. Mehr macht es nicht.
Sofern du die Stromstecker richtig eingesteckt hast kriegen die Geräte Strom.
Du merkst ja auch ob die Festplatte läuft. Auch ohne Datenkabel.
Oder probiere einen anderen Stecker am Netzteil aus. Sind ja genug vorhanden.


----------



## Airondragon (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Fehler Code D4)*

huhu, gigabyte q flash utility 'out of date'? möchte mein Mainboard updaten geht aber nicht. 

GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z87X-UD3H (rev. 1.x) hab ich runtergeladen und auf einem USB stick geladen. 
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z87X-UD3H (rev. 1.x)  APP Center (Intel 8/9 series) und Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5


und kann es nicht updaten..


----------



## Airondragon (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (~1900 Euro) (Bios Updaten)*

So der PC läuft wieder... mit den neuen Teile. Jetzt möchte ich mir noch ne Wasserkühlung zulegen, weil mein K2 Kühler meine Grafikkarte berührt (beim Gigabyte z97 OC Board) und halt heisser wird. Platz wäre für 3x140mm radiator und/oder 2x140mm radiator und/oder 1x140mm radiator. (Gehäuse NZXT Switch 810 Tower. Kann mir da einer helfen? 

Gibts da schon was gutes für 100-200euro? Am liebsten wäre mir zwei vorschläge ne billigere und ne teurere. 

Aquatuning Switzerland

Danke schonmal


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Juli 2014)

Also WaKü kostet so 530€ + 4 Noiseblocker aber am besten auf pc-nutzer warten


----------



## Airondragon (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (Wasserkühlung need)*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Also WaKü kostet so 530€ + 4 Noiseblocker aber am besten auf pc-nutzer warten


 
Die Grakas müssen eigentlich nicht gekühlt werden.^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC Zusammenstellen (Wasserkühlung need)*

Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT (40192/11064) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für den Preis sehr gut, später ggf auch erweiterbar, z.B. mit nem Mo-Ra + 2 Grakas


----------

